# Why is my betta so lazy?!



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

So Galileo, My blue and turquoise male, has taken to being very lazy. He eats normally, and begs for food normally. When I clean his tank he zooms around after as usual. But the rest of the time he naps. He has these great big leafy plants that he loves and he just lays around on the leaves with out a care in the world. why is he so lazy all of the sudden? he's only 8 months old!


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

He must just be loving life.  That, or those leaves must be super comfy.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

haha ya that sounds about right. I just miss him zooming around his tank


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Try playing with him somehow, maybe? Or show him a mirror to get him riled up? My bettas are usually pretty active, so I don't really have to try to make them be more active. xD My boy actually pushed his only resting spot (betta log) under the filter overflow JUST so he could build a bubble nest without it being disturbed. I watched him do it.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Galileo used to get all riled up over his reflection. an Esmeralda too. Now he doesn't even look at her and I showed him his reflection today and he barely flared at it and just swam back to his leaf. How else do I play with him?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Do you ever switch his decor around when you do a water change? That may cause him to get all explorey.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I do sometimes. I did recently when I put in his Finsafe plants. since I put the plants in, he has become a sloth lol.


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

What's the temperature of the water? Bettas can get quite lethargic when the water is too cold.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

oh its definitely not too cold  I keep my tanks at 82 degrees. Steady. He's not sick. just a lazy piggy fish


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Hm, maybe drop it down to 80? Sometimes they can be sluggish when it is too warm, too.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh really? I 've always had his tank at 82.. I thought he enjoyed it. Well I will try it! I just glanced at his tank now.. all the lights are off and he's having a party in there! He's performing acrobatics for Esmeralda XD Guess he's just a night owl teenager. But I will try dropping the temp to 80. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I have one that is getting lazier. I wonder if feeding them too regularly gets them to comfy.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

You could be right. My boy does get his meals regularly and foo is plentiful (but not too plentiful) He's quite large (but not fat) for a regular betta. He is just over 2.50 inches long not including tail. I wonder, maybe he is not eating enough for his size? My other 2 are smaller bettas and they are quite active. I feed them all the same amount. perhaps I should feed him more.


----------

